# Aspley Orchid Club show, Jan 2012, Brisbane



## s1214215 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi

Here are pics from the Aspley Orchid Club show, Jan 2012, Brisbane, Australia.

Brett


























Cattleya bicolor





Cattleya guttata





Laelia crispa


----------



## s1214215 (Feb 11, 2012)

Cattleya amethystoglossa













Sarcochilus cecilae


----------



## s1214215 (Feb 11, 2012)

Dendrobium bigibbum









Bulbophyllum echinolabium


----------



## s1214215 (Feb 11, 2012)

Paph. Krull's Lace "Sabrina"









Paph. Saint Dorothy









Paph. Harold Koopowitz


----------



## s1214215 (Feb 11, 2012)

Grammatophyllum scriptum "alba"





















Phal. amabilis "Ben Yu"









Zygonesia Cynosure


----------



## s1214215 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sarcochilus falcatus x Sar. spathulatus.





Phrag. Living Fire





Habenaria rhodocheila "yellow"


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 11, 2012)

wow!
thanks!!
really liked the Krull's Lace!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 11, 2012)

Ya thanks Brett for posting the show. All very nice stuff!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for those cool pics!!!! Quite some very nice, blooms, esp. catts.!!!! Jean


----------



## eggshells (Feb 11, 2012)

I love the paph ciliolaire!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 11, 2012)

not superbiens/curtisii?


----------



## eggshells (Feb 11, 2012)

likespaphs said:


> not superbiens/curtisii?



you may be right!


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 11, 2012)

Lots of very nice plants & flowers! Paph. Saint Dorothy (very unusual coloration) & Paph. Krull's Lace "Sabrina" really stood out for me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2012)

I liked Paph. Krull's Lace "Sabrina" & Saint Dorothy best.

Unusual presentation from what we see here. Tables full of individual plant, but no arrangements.


----------



## AussieBloke (Feb 13, 2012)

*Paph. Krull's Lace 'Sabrina'*

Yes, that particular Paph. Krull's Lace is an intersectional success story - it picked up the very best of its parentage and left the rest behind. Its NS is 160mm and it's the second flowering.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice stuff. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 13, 2012)

AussieBloke said:


> Yes, that particular Paph. Krull's Lace is an intersectional success story - it picked up the very best of its parentage and left the rest behind. Its NS is 160mm and it's the second flowering.



Wow, that's a nice large size!!!! Is it yours? Jean


----------



## s1214215 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone.. Glad you liked the pics. No plants are mine sadly.. I wish.

Brett


----------



## s1214215 (Feb 13, 2012)

AussieBloke said:


> Yes, that particular Paph. Krull's Lace is an intersectional success story - it picked up the very best of its parentage and left the rest behind. Its NS is 160mm and it's the second flowering.



Are you in the TAPS? I was chatting with the owner about it. I think its pretty good, where he has some criticisms for it. I am not expert though.


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice! The Cattleyas are pretty nice!

Paphman910


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 13, 2012)

Like the 2 slippers and those spotted catts! :clap::clap:


AussieBloke said:


> Yes, that particular Paph. Krull's Lace is an intersectional success story - it picked up the very best of its parentage and left the rest behind. Its NS is 160mm and it's the second flowering.





s1214215 said:


> ... I was chatting with the owner about it. I think its pretty good, where he has some criticisms for it. I am not expert though.


This is ST, so I'm in the majority of liking it. Very few flowers are perfect so the owner is being realistic, what didn't he like about it?
As I scrolled through the posts, my first thought was WOW - nice! .... but look back & divide the flower in half, it's not symmetrical but that could be overlooked IMO due to it's so many strong points!


----------

